# Phil Robertson Poll



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Did Phil's comments offend you ? Yes, or No ?


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

No it did not offend me at all....free speech


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

No.....x1,000,000


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Hell no......


----------



## sboudreaux (May 22, 2008)

Nope not a bit....


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Nope!


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Why would it offend anyone, he's saying what he believes. There's a difference in saying what you believe and telling people they are wrong and imposing your beliefs on them. 

Was talking about this earlier and he strikes me as the person that would tell A&E to shove it, not the other way around.


----------



## aguaflaca (Aug 11, 2005)

NO 
what I would like to see is the whole family tell A&E to stick it where the sun don't shine. 
but, there is no way they will walk away from the monster they have created. 
it has gone too far when they are selling made in China **** with their names/images on it at every convenience store.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

I see 2 yes votes. Anyone want to come out of the closet?


----------



## Operationduckhunt (Aug 23, 2011)

I would like to know who said "YES"


----------



## Yams (Jul 16, 2008)

I dont know who Phil Robertson is nor do I know what he said.

So I guess...no?


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

Let me say this in spanish,,,,,,*NO*


----------



## BlueWaveCapt (Jan 8, 2007)

Heck no his comments didn't offend me. He wasn't (IMO) telling someone what they can or can't do, or judging anyone based on their sin. I do find many of the responses to what he said offensive and ridiculous. 

I don't agree with the repercussion Phil is receiving from A&E for his comments, but just as he is free to his opinion, others (A&E) are free to respond with the EXACT same freedom for their own reasons. His freedom to say what he believes is no greater or lesser than the opposition's freedom to say and respond how they feel they should. Mr. Phil Robertson's opinions are his own just as A&E's opinions are theirs. Jesus died for all sin...meaning liars, murderers, rapists, etc...and the bible says no one sin is more or less forgiven than another. 

I don't think A&E or Phil Robertson (not that he was trying to) has the authority to tell me (or anyone) what sins Jesus was qualified to die for or how to interpret the bible as a Christian...but then again...my opinion is no more or less important than Phil's or A&E's.


----------



## Yams (Jul 16, 2008)

Ok, went and read up on it.

Does what he said offend me? No...

Do I think it is pretty stupid? Without a doubt...

The whole free speech argument is just dumb. He is free, he hasnt been arrested. He is free to say what he wants. Just like A&E is free to fire him if they so chose. A&E have a differing viewpoint than him...That happens all the time.


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

Heck on it's called free Speech !! And who voted yes LOL.


----------



## slinginplastic (Jan 27, 2012)

NO, go PHIL!!!


----------



## Yams (Jul 16, 2008)

So let me throw this out there.

What if this was Basketball wives or some other stupid show. And one of the main characters said something equally derogatory and stupid about white women in an interview. 

How would you guys be voting here? Would you agree if she was kicked off or left on the show?


----------



## SpikeMike (May 16, 2007)

i vote NO!

free speech is not just for liberals.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Yams said:


> Ok, went and read up on it.
> 
> Does what he said offend me? No...
> 
> ...





Yams said:


> So let me throw this out there.
> 
> What if this was Basketball wives or some other stupid show. And one of the main characters said something equally derogatory and stupid about white women in an interview.
> 
> How would you guys be voting here? Would you agree if she was kicked off or left on the show?


here's one of the yes votes.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Not at all...It's just poor judgment on his part, or part of a marketing plot. I work in one of the most culturally diverse, sexual orientated, politically mixed occupations there is. If a pole smoking self professed Baptist Democrat COO asked me what I thought of gay marriage alone or at a board meeting I would simply reply that what others do is really none of my business and leave it at that. I'm not so much of a farking idiot to risk a 20 year vested rewarding occupation to start quoting verses out of the Bible about how his salvation is at risk every time he has ballz on his chin. What I really think is that this is all a big business deal / marketing sham, and perhaps A&E has done this for the new network that has already bought the show to gain more attention.


----------



## Yams (Jul 16, 2008)

Gilbert said:


> here's one of the yes votes.


I just said it didnt offend me dummy, you even quoted it...try and keep up.


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

copano/aransas said:


> heck on it's called free speech !! And who voted yes lol.


i could care less who voted yes....... Isn't the whole point of this that an honest belief expressed as a personal opinion is something we all have a right to in this country and that anyone that has an opposite point of view has every right to express their opinion........and we all must accept that there may be consequences to our actions and we must accept and face without malice those consequences.

The comments did not bother me......i can see that they may bother others.i accept that a&e felt they made a move in their best interest....i don't agree with it but that's not my call.

My comments from the cheap seats anyway


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Not at all...It's just poor judgment on his part, or part of a marketing plot. I work in one of the most culturally diverse, sexual orientated, politically mixed occupations there is. If a pole smoking self professed Baptist Democrat COO asked me what I thought of gay marriage alone or at a board meeting I would simply reply that what others do is really none of my business and leave it at that. I'm not so much of a farking idiot to risk a 20 year vested rewarding occupation to start quoting verses out of the Bible about how his salvation is at risk every time he has ballz on his chin. What I really think is that this is all a big business deal / marketing sham, and perhaps A&E has done this for the new network that has already bought the show to gain more attention.


Maybe he should not have made those comments, however, he is in no need of money....

I honestly don't think him gettin' booted off the show will cost him sales, on the contrary, he will prolly gain from all this.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Yams said:


> I just said it didnt offend me dummy...try and keep up. I didnt vote at all because I could care less either way.


lmao.....but you cared enough to post twice on this thread.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Why was it poor judgement? Because his show and television air time will suffer? Because someone was offended?

Don't think his judegement is really in question here as he clearly serves God and none other. If his motivation was to serve the public or the show, then that would be a different story. As I see it, he's the one holding all the cards. Doubt he's losing any sleep over this political correctness debacle.. 

Pretty sure he will be perfectly happy going back to duck hunting and living his life. Oh wait, dont think he ever left - just ask Barbara Walters who he stood up so as not to miss a pre-front duck hunt opportunity.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

PC is a form of censorship.


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

I think we found our 2% that plays for the other team?

Names please...will answer a lot of questions.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Not at all...It's just poor judgment on his part, or part of a marketing plot. I work in one of the most culturally diverse, sexual orientated, politically mixed occupations there is. If a pole smoking self professed Baptist Democrat COO asked me what I thought of gay marriage alone or at a board meeting I would simply reply that what others do is really none of my business and leave it at that. I'm not so much of a farking idiot to risk a 20 year vested rewarding occupation to start quoting verses out of the Bible about how his salvation is at risk every time he has ballz on his chin. What I really think is that this is all a big business deal / marketing sham, and perhaps A&E has done this for the new network that has already bought the show to gain more attention.


so you have no balls to stand up for what you believe because you might hurt someones feelings? Mindless zombies who don't speak up is why this country is going to ****. Congratulations on doing your part.


----------



## Cynoscion (Jun 4, 2009)

People are often offended by facts. The bible states that homosexuality is a sin, fact. If that offends you then I would assume that there are lots of books containing facts that may offend people as well. It would be similar to being offended by the definition of a word in the dictionary. Doesn't make any sense but whatever. People are way too soft, especially LGBT's (although some of the L's look pretty tough). Some of em look tougher than most men!


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

I wish that there were more people like Phil Robertson in the entertainment industry. I'm sick of the LGBT community being able to flaunt their lifestyle in my face while Christianity takes a beating every time it's mentioned.

A&E should cancel their contract if they feel so strongly.

Then Discovery could pick it up, continue the show as-is and let the Robertson family say whatever the heck they want. All A&E had to do was state that the opinions of the Robertson family are not necessarily those of the A&E Network.


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

monkeyman1 said:


> I wish that there were more people like Phil Robertson in the entertainment industry. I'm sick of the LGBT community being able to flaunt their lifestyle in my face while Christianity takes a beating every time it's mentioned.
> 
> A&E should cancel their contract if they feel so strongly.
> 
> Then Discovery could pick it up, continue the show as-is and let the Robertson family say whatever the heck they want. All A&E had to do was state that the opinions of the Robertson family are not necessarily those of the A&E Network.


THIS^^^^^^


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

DCAVA said:


> Maybe he should not have made those comments, however, he is in no need of money....
> 
> * I honestly don't think him gettin' booted off the show will cost him sales, on the contrary, he will prolly gain from all this.*


I ordered some tee shirts from the Duck Commander website this morning...in support of Phil !!!

http://duckcommander.com/


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

Yams said:


> Ok, went and read up on it.
> 
> Does what he said offend me? No...
> 
> ...


Since when is it stupid to unequivocally state your beliefs? Fire Phil? The entire family would quit. The Robertson family practically owns the network right now. Phil isn't going anywhere.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

What a great marketing scheme. Got everyone and the media all talking about it. You could not buy this type exposure. People that like DD and their items will continue to buy them, maybe even more now that they believe they are somehow supporting him. The ones who don't buy this stuff can get all upset because they don't matter, they don't buy the items. Pretty simple.

There will be an outcry and he will be back. A&E would be foolish to drop their bank.

He said nothing offensive. There will be people who get upset, they always have something to be upset over so why not cash in.

Marketing works best when you can get the masses to do things you want without them knowing.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Marketing bonanza or not Bill...I for one am tired of the minority over ruling the majority in our country.

TH


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

bill said:


> What a great marketing scheme. Got everyone and the media all talking about it. You could not buy this type exposure. People that like DD and their items will continue to buy them, maybe even more now that they believe they are somehow supporting him. The ones who don't buy this stuff can get all upset because they don't matter, they don't buy the items. Pretty simple.
> 
> There will be an outcry and he will be back. A&E would be foolish to drop their bank.
> 
> ...


Chick-fil-A ring a bell?


----------



## txranger (Jun 23, 2005)

How is it any different than banned camp here on 2cool?


Whitebassfisher said:


> PC is a form of censorship.


----------



## Hollywood1053 (May 15, 2009)

.


----------



## the waterman (May 26, 2005)

monkeyman1 said:


> I wish that there were more people like Phil Robertson in the entertainment industry. I'm sick of the LGBT community being able to flaunt their lifestyle in my face while Christianity takes a beating every time it's mentioned.
> 
> A&E should cancel their contract if they feel so strongly.
> 
> Then Discovery could pick it up, continue the show as-is and let the Robertson family say whatever the heck they want. All A&E had to do was state that the opinions of the Robertson family are not necessarily those of the A&E Network.


 I applaud Phil for standing up for his beliefs. In fact A&E showed how hypocritical they really are in my opinion. They actually came out and stated they are openly championing the rights of the LGBT and yet they suspend Phil for statements he made on a totally separate media venue because they are opposite of their corporate beliefs.

All the while they are making millions off of his 9 million plus viewers and number 1 rated cable television show.

I would like to see the whole family walk and take their show to a different television network. My guess is it will not be long before the advertisers (if they have not already done so) start complaining about the drop in viewership or ratings due to the DD followers boycotting.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Yams said:


> So let me throw this out there.
> 
> What if this was Basketball wives or some other stupid show. And one of the main characters said something equally derogatory and stupid about white women in an interview.
> 
> How would you guys be voting here? Would you agree if she was kicked off or left on the show?


Nothing he said was derogatory. He was simply quoting the bible, he was giving God's view on the subject. Your, mine, or Phils opinion does not matter, but God's view matters very much, 1Coeinthians 5: 9,10
9â€¯What! Do YOU not know that unrighteous persons will not inherit Godâ€™s kingdom? Do not be misled. Neither fornicators, nor idolaters, nor adulterers, nor men kept for unnatural purposes, nor men who lie with men, 10â€¯nor thieves, nor greedy persons, nor drunkards, nor revilers, nor extortioners will inherit Godâ€™s kingdom.

By the way BlueWave Cap, not all sins are viewed equally by God. Some sins are unforgivable.


----------



## TexasCajun (Jun 29, 2006)

No.
I don't agree with him, but he can say whatever he wants. This is America, and I'm VERY hard to offend.


----------



## gettinspooled (Jun 26, 2013)

monkeyman1 said:


> I wish that there were more people like Phil Robertson in the entertainment industry. I'm sick of the LGBT community being able to flaunt their lifestyle in my face while Christianity takes a beating every time it's mentioned.
> 
> A&E should cancel their contract if they feel so strongly.
> 
> Then Discovery could pick it up, continue the show as-is and let the Robertson family say whatever the heck they want. All A&E had to do was state that the opinions of the Robertson family are not necessarily those of the A&E Network.


Hell yeah, then we wouldn't have to switch channels to watch Moonshiners and Duck Dynasty :cheers:

I don't hate gays but I do hate the whole LGBT and GLAAD movement where anytime a person voices an opinion other than completely agreeing with the gay lifestyle they have to come out of the wood work to hate on that person and also to have them fired.


----------



## Mad Mike (Dec 28, 2005)

Nothing to be offended about.


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

Copano/Aransas said:


> Heck no it's called free Speech !! And who voted yes LOL.


NO.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

Operationduckhunt said:


> I would like to know who said "YES"


lets have a pole to try to guess


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

I want to know who the three idiots are that voted yes?


----------



## MikeS2942 (Mar 5, 2010)

I believe in freedom of speech, freedom to share the holy word as it is written, not as some gay person decides it should be written. If they didn't like what he had to say they shouldn't have listened and let it offend them. 

A&E is wrong and they have offended me, like they really care.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Wow, I just thought I needed a hair cut until I saw that mug. I seriously don't even know who the guy is. Was he on Oprah or something?


----------



## DPFISHERMAN (Jun 6, 2011)

Heck no, I was not offended.


----------



## Paul Marx (Nov 13, 2009)

Well you know they changed they changed from Jewfish to Goliath Grouper . Which I thought was dumb . What's next ? The pufferfish ?


----------



## Yams (Jul 16, 2008)

Gilbert said:


> so you have no balls to stand up for what you believe because you might hurt someones feelings? Mindless zombies who don't speak up is why this country is going to ****. Congratulations on doing your part.


Most of us value our career, and have put a lot of time and effort into getting to where we are in our career. It would be stupid to throw it away over some stupid side bar issue that has 0 affect on my, or your (assuming you are not gay) life.


----------



## Yams (Jul 16, 2008)

monkeyman1 said:


> Since when is it stupid to unequivocally state your beliefs? Fire Phil? The entire family would quit. The Robertson family practically owns the network right now. Phil isn't going anywhere.


I am not saying the act of stating your belief is stupid, I think the belief that homosexuality = beastiality is ignorant at best.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Yams said:


> Most of us value our career, and have put a lot of time and effort into getting to where we are in our career. It would be stupid to throw it away over some stupid side bar issue that has 0 affect on my, or your (assuming you are not gay) life.





Yams said:


> I am not saying the act of stating your belief is stupid, I think the belief that homosexuality = beastiality is ignorant at best.


Yams, just shut up, seriously.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Gilbert said:


> Yams, just shut up, seriously.


X2


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

Yams said:


> I am not saying the act of stating your belief is stupid, I think the belief that homosexuality = beastiality is ignorant at best.


He was asked what he believed was sinful, and he listed off numerous things, such as bestiality and also adultery. He was saying its equivalent in sin, not that its the same. He is not ignorant. He is trying to spread God's message, and i applaud the fact that he doesn't care to be "politically correct". To heck with A&E and their trash TV. I hope the whole family walks and doesn't let them air season 4. Don't give them another cent.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

Yams said:


> Most of us value our career, and have put a lot of time and effort into getting to where we are in our career. It would be stupid to throw it away over some stupid side bar issue that has 0 affect on my, or your (assuming you are not gay) life.


Don't you install wheels on mobility scooters?


----------



## Yams (Jul 16, 2008)

Gilbert said:


> Yams, just shut up, seriously.


Just curious. I have only been here 5 - 6 years, but do you _*EVER*_ add anything worth reading to any conversation?

I cannot recall one single thing I have read from you that was remotely worth reading.

How many times have you been ban from here again? How does it feel to be so irrelevant?


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Yams said:


> Just curious. I have only been here 5 - 6 years, but do you _*EVER*_ add anything worth reading to any conversation?
> 
> I cannot recall one single thing I have read from you that was remotely worth reading.
> 
> How many times have you been ban from here again? How does it feel to be so irrelevant?


hahaha......fill out your hurt feelings report and file it with A&E








Phil Robertson Poll 12-19-2013 11:22 AM Yams grow up...


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Yams said:


> Just curious. I have only been here 5 - 6 years, but do you _*EVER*_ add anything worth reading to any conversation?
> 
> I cannot recall one single thing I have read from you that was remotely worth reading.
> 
> How many times have you been ban from here again? How does it feel to be so irrelevant?


Start a poll asking people if they think Gilbert hurt your feelings....and please quit screwing this one up with your rambling. You've made your point...move on and hijack another thread.


----------



## Yams (Jul 16, 2008)

Bocephus said:


> X2


I know, its unpopular among you jungle crew to have a mind of your own, and not just grunt along with the herd.

carry on.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Yams said:


> I know, its unpopular among you jungle crew to have a mind of your own, and not just grunt along with the herd.
> 
> carry on.


Obviously there's 200+ of us that DON'T agree with you and a couple of your "buddies".


----------



## txranger (Jun 23, 2005)

Not at all. But the number of people who have no comprehension of the their rights as provided by the First Amendment is mind-boggling offensive. :spineyes:


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

Here you go Yams before you try to spread more lies about what Phil said.

â€œEverything is blurred on whatâ€™s right and whatâ€™s wrong. Sin becomes fine," he later added. â€œStart with homosexual behavior and just morph out from there. Bestiality, sleeping around with this woman and that woman and that woman and those men. Donâ€™t be deceived. Neither the adulterers, the idolaters, the male prostitutes, the homosexual offenders, the greedy, the drunkards, the slanderers, the swindlers -- they wonâ€™t inherit the kingdom of God. Donâ€™t deceive yourself. Itâ€™s not right.â€


----------



## Flat Trout (Aug 2, 2011)

I'm only offended (p i s s e d) that A&E took the position they did. Good on you Phil for telling it like you see it.



BTW..Yams voted three times.





Sent from my RM-820_nam_att_100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

La. Gov. Jidals take...

http://nbcpolitics.nbcnews.com/_new...siana-governor-defends-duck-dynasty-star?lite


----------



## Ronborsk (Jan 28, 2006)

*Spin*



Part Timer said:


> Here you go Yams before you try to spread more lies about what Phil said.
> 
> â€œEverything is blurred on whatâ€™s right and whatâ€™s wrong. Sin becomes fine," he later added. â€œStart with homosexual behavior and just morph out from there. Bestiality, sleeping around with this woman and that woman and that woman and those men. Donâ€™t be deceived. Neither the adulterers, the idolaters, the male prostitutes, the homosexual offenders, the greedy, the drunkards, the slanderers, the swindlers -- they wonâ€™t inherit the kingdom of God. Donâ€™t deceive yourself. Itâ€™s not right.â€


And the liberal media spins and spins what he said. Nice to see someone with the cahooneys to say what he believes!


----------



## Yams (Jul 16, 2008)

Bocephus said:


> Obviously there's 200+ of us that DON'T agree with you and a couple of your "buddies".


I can't help your or your buddies lack of reading comprehension. I believe I specifically said that it doesn't offend me, I don't even think you comprehend what you are arguing about at this point, you are just jumping on the bandwagon like normal. In fact, I'm pretty sure of it.

I have avoided the jungle for the better part of this year because of these kind of ignorant arguments. I probably should have just avoided this thread, altogether. It was obvious where it would end up if I didn't tow the line.

You guys must have been bored of circle jerking with each other and tried to migrate out of your hole.

Thanks for the red by the way buddyâ€¦ill file it right next to the handful of greens you have sent meâ€¦


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Yams said:


> I can't help your or your buddies lack of reading comprehension. I believe I specifically said that it doesn't offend me, I don't even think you comprehend what you are arguing about at this point, you are just jumping on the bandwagon like normal. In fact, I'm pretty sure of it.
> 
> I have avoided the jungle for the better part of this year because of these kind of ignorant arguments. I probably should have just avoided this thread, altogether. It was obvious where it would end up if I didn't tow the line.
> 
> ...


No problem. We may agree on lot's of things...but never on this one. Merry Christmas....now you have Red & Green for your tree !


----------



## Yams (Jul 16, 2008)

Part Timer said:


> Here you go Yams before you try to spread more lies about what Phil said.
> 
> â€œEverything is blurred on whatâ€™s right and whatâ€™s wrong. Sin becomes fine," he later added. â€œStart with homosexual behavior and just morph out from there. Bestiality, sleeping around with this woman and that woman and that woman and those men. Donâ€™t be deceived. Neither the adulterers, the idolaters, the male prostitutes, the homosexual offenders, the greedy, the drunkards, the slanderers, the swindlers -- they wonâ€™t inherit the kingdom of God. Donâ€™t deceive yourself. Itâ€™s not right.â€


Sorry, no offense was intended. I googled Phil whatever and read one headline that came up, stating that he equated homosexuality to beastiality. I find that comparison laughable, apparently you all don't, or what it appears to be more likely, is we are arguing about completely different things. Before today I had no clue who the man was.

You guys obviously think pretty highly of the dude for some reason.


----------



## Centex fisher (Apr 25, 2006)

Screw the PC crowd and A&E. Free speech. And I agree with what he said.


----------



## Newbomb Turk (Sep 16, 2005)

*IStandWithPhil.com Launches Petition to Reinstate Papa Phil*

*"I am asking your network to immediately reinstate Mr. Robertson to Duck Dynasty, and to formally apologize to him, his family, and the millions of viewers who tune in every week, stand by him, and share his worldview."*

* http://istandwithphil.com/*


----------



## Stack (Sep 15, 2012)

NO!!


----------



## let's talk fishin (Jan 4, 2008)

--ll NO


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

txranger said:


> Not at all. But the number of people who have no comprehension of the their rights as provided by the First Amendment is mind-boggling offensive. :spineyes:


Yep, yep and I bet there are only a hand full of people in this thread who know what you mean.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Gilbert said:


> so you have no balls to stand up for what you believe because you might hurt someones feelings? Mindless zombies who don't speak up is why this country is going to ****. Congratulations on doing your part.


WOW...I am truly crushed. Your approval Gilbert was the last ray of hope that I hed left. I am going to go walk out into oncoming traffic now. :walkingsm


----------



## Specks&Spots (Aug 26, 2007)

Yams said:


> I googled Phil whatever and read one headline that came up, stating that he equated homosexuality to beastiality.


Why didn't you read the article and see what the man really said instead of making a judgement on a sensationalist headline?


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Specks&Spots said:


> Why didn't you read the article and see what the man really said instead of making a judgement on a sensationalist headline?


Right...Read the article. He said that Kay's vagina had alot more to offer than Gilbert's anus. :ac550:


----------



## bigbarr (Mar 9, 2010)

Yams said:


> Ok, went and read up on it.
> 
> Does what he said offend me? No...
> 
> ...


Exactly,,, His comments didnt offend me, dont really give a rats butt what anybody says,,, but if your employer doesnt like it for whatever reasons, I guess you should be careful how you word things in public..


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Right...Read the article. He said that Kay's vagina had alot more to offer than Gilbert's anus. :ac550:


guess yall compared notes before the interview...............


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

Yams said:


> Sorry, no offense was intended. I googled Phil whatever and read one headline that came up, stating that he equated homosexuality to beastiality. I find that comparison laughable, apparently you all don't, or what it appears to be more likely, is we are arguing about completely different things. Before today I had no clue who the man was.
> 
> You guys obviously think pretty highly of the dude for some reason.


It just irritates me cause i heard this morning on 2 different radio stations that he said gays were equal to bestiality and terrorism????? Where do they make this **** up! Then people hear it on the radio and spread it around and around.

He is good people whether or not the show sucks and or is corny. People get so worked up about it because our society idolizes the Jersey Shore **** and the Kardashians, yet they try to make a villain out of a good person because he was stating his religious beliefs (which most all the people that watch the show believe is correct). The world we live in is nonsense.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Jolly Roger said:


> guess yall compared notes before the interview...............


I'm really not interested as to what all happened out in the duck blind between those two.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> I'm really not interested as to what all happened out in the duck blind between those two.


hahaha

I find all of this stupid, could careless what anyone has to say or what anyone does willingly that does not directly effect me or my family. Nothing he said offended me, and it is a complete and total waste of time. But this is how things are, and not going to change.


----------



## Capt Tom (Jul 16, 2005)

His comments did not offend me and glad to hear that someone has the balls to still speak his mind and have no fear from the libertard lefts blowback. May we all be blessed and take note of what we are going to have to do to get our country back. MERRY CHRISTMAS :cheers:


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

this poll/thread is quite entertaining


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> WOW...I am truly crushed. Your approval Gilbert was the last ray of hope that I hed left. I am going to go walk out into oncoming traffic now. :walkingsm


NO!! Don't do that Blk Jck!!!:sarcasm

We will miss ur hilarious posts buddy!!!:bounce::bounce::wink:


----------



## Yams (Jul 16, 2008)

Specks&Spots said:


> Why didn't you read the article and see what the man really said instead of making a judgement on a sensationalist headline?


Probably because he and his views, his show, and A&E have been and will continue to be completely irrelevant to my life.

I refuse to participate in the dumbing down of Americaâ€¦

(ok I post here, so I participate a littleâ€¦but we won't count that.)


----------



## FOUL HOOKED (Jan 3, 2006)

Heck no whatever happened to freedom of speech and MIND your own business!!! He has his beliefs and you don't have to believe in his views. Mind your own business and go on down the road.


----------



## Game-Over (Jun 9, 2010)

Whatever happened to actually understanding what "freedom of speech" is?


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)




----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

How can someone's opinion be offensive? He was not imposing his view on others, he was answering a question about his views. I believe this was an intentional marketing ploy by GQ to sell garbage magazines. They knew if they asked, that they would get a strong reply.

Why is it that those who live in contrast to nature want their views to be accepted and to not be considered offensive to others, yet if someone has a view that contradicts theirs, they cry foul? There is a natural reason that Adam and Steve or Tammy and Sally cannot have kids. That reason is because that is not how nature works. There is no way to change that, and while I believe that they are free to make what ever choices they choose, I also believe that they must bear the burden of those choices. That means they cannot have kids and I think it is wrong to allow them to adopt or have surrogate kids and subject them to their life choices. 

Why do these people want to force change on the rest of the population who does not share their views? As long as they are adults, I feel they can do as they wish, I may not agree with it, but that is their choice, and please don't tell me about it. 

Like the marriage issue, I believe marriage is between a man and a woman. If people want to go against nature and cultural norms, then they can deal with the repercussions. I have no problem with them having equal status that is legally equivalent to marriage (for taxes, business, insurance, inheritance, community property and such), but it should not be called marriage as that is between a man and a woman. Create a new word, marriage is already defined. Why do they think they get to redefine words? Since their choice prevents them from having children, I think if only fair that they are not allowed to adopt or produce surrogate kids, to circumvent nature. Again, this is living with the choices they made. It is their life, and there is no reason to bring others into it. This includes kids and those who don't see things their way.

:texasflag


----------



## okmajek (May 29, 2012)

This chit is too funny .. 
Tolerance and acceptance are a one way street, everyone knows that...
no one can ever be in the rite without offending some one.


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

Personally I could have cared less about what he stated in GQ magazine. I don't read it anyway. Lots of gay and lesbian folks work in the arts and entertainment industry. It was sure to ruffle some undies and panties!


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

Yams said:


> I know, its unpopular among you jungle crew to have a mind of your own, and not just grunt along with the herd.
> 
> carry on.


Oh, do you mean like Phil Robertson did? He didn't grunt when A&E told him to grunt.

Can you not see the the only group who cannot state their beliefs without being ostracized are Christians?


----------



## dmwz71 (Feb 5, 2010)

It wouldn't have offended me if I were one of the people he was talking about.......he spoke NOTHING BUT THE TRUTH!!


----------



## jmou50 (Jun 2, 2005)

Nno


----------



## Knot Kidding (Jan 7, 2009)




----------



## batmaninja (Jul 15, 2010)

Yams said:


> I can't help your or your buddies lack of reading comprehension. I believe I specifically said that it doesn't offend me, I don't even think you comprehend what you are arguing about at this point, you are just jumping on the bandwagon like normal.





Yams said:


> I am not saying the act of stating your belief is stupid, I think the belief that homosexuality = beastiality is ignorant at best.





Yams said:


> Sorry, no offense was intended. I googled Phil whatever and read one headline that came up, stating that he equated homosexuality to beastiality. I find that comparison laughable, apparently you all don't, or what it appears to be more likely, is we are arguing about completely different things. Before today I had no clue who the man was.


So you read the one headline, and are now an expert? Try reading the actual quote before attacking others on reading comprehension.



Yams said:


> Just curious. I have only been here 5 - 6 years, but do you _*EVER*_ add anything worth reading to any conversation?
> 
> I cannot recall one single thing I have read from you that was remotely worth reading.


Hey pot this is kettle



Yams said:


> Most of us value our career, and have put a lot of time and effort into getting to where we are in our career. It would be stupid to throw it away over some stupid side bar issue that has 0 affect on my, or your (assuming you are not gay) life.


You got laid off from the scooter store, scooter boy, after it was raided by the feds. Don't think you should be lecturing anyone about career moves.

Phil is a preacher and I can assure you he cares more about his eternal career than his present one.

A side note, 2 of Phil's sons are in Afghanistan supporting the troops while the media and others attack their father and twist his statements to fit their purpose.

http://www.ijreview.com/2013/12/101607-duck-dynasty-stars-spread-holiday-cheer-afghanistan/


----------



## bbgarcia (Mar 23, 2008)

no


----------



## Mason m (Aug 7, 2011)

If gays don't like what he has to say about them then they can quite watching the show.


----------



## gettinspooled (Jun 26, 2013)

Yams said:


> Probably because he and his views, his show, and A&E have been and will continue to be completely irrelevant to my life.
> 
> I refuse to participate in the dumbing down of Americaâ€¦
> 
> (ok I post here, so I participate a littleâ€¦but we won't count that.)


But I guess it was relevant enough for you to make 100 posts about it. You are the dumb of America.


----------



## JamesAggie (Jun 28, 2012)

Not offended at all, quite the contrary. I find it refreshing that he spoke his mind and didn't hold back when others would have to save face.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

I think this nation needs a lot more Phil Robertson's and a lot less limp-wristed pansies. He called it like it is. As a society, we have been degraded to what we are today by tolerance and "not wanting to hurt anyone's feelings". He stated what the Bible says about homosexuals. If they don't like it, fine. 
I hope the whole family walks out on A&E. They've made plenty of money and I bet they will be happy with or without the show. Don't expect a God-fearing Christian man to sit on his beliefs just so some sick homosexuals feel better about their sinful lifestyles. Yes, it is sinful. It's all in black and white, all you have to do is read your bible.


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

Yams said:


> So let me throw this out there.
> 
> What if this was Basketball wives or some other stupid show. And one of the main characters said something equally derogatory and stupid about white women in an interview.
> 
> How would you guys be voting here? Would you agree if she was kicked off or left on the show?


A) He said nothing derogatory about anyone or anything.

B) He was only "suspended" because he quoted scripture on the topic.

C) It was not Phil's views, they were God's views as plainly stated in the Bible.

D) You can't compare DD to wives in any shape, form or fashion - morality vs immorality. Nothing but trash ever comes out of the wives mouths.


----------



## Yams (Jul 16, 2008)

spirit said:


> A) He said nothing derogatory about anyone or anything.
> 
> B) He was only "suspended" because he quoted scripture on the topic.
> 
> ...


Ya, my fault on this one. Before this thread, I didnt know anything about him or his comments. To learn what it is you guys were even talking about, I Googled it. I didn't read his entire comment, just whatever the headlines were, which apparently are misconstrued.

The analogy was not applicable. My apologies.


----------



## Game-Over (Jun 9, 2010)

spirit said:


> Although I have not and would not, ever watch the Kardashians or any of those trashy Housewives of ... shows.





spirit said:


> D) You can't compare DD to wives in any shape, form or fashion - morality vs immorality. Nothing but trash ever comes out of the wives mouths.


This is why I love 2cool. People talking out of their arse.


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

It was only frowned upon because his views were out of the Bible. Had he said "the koran says" he would have been applauded for standing behind what he believes, and obama would have called him personally to say what a brave individual he is and we should all be more like him.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Ever hear him preach? You'll understand him a little better.


----------



## HTownBoi281 (May 13, 2006)

Nope!! not at all!! I only know lil bits and pieces of the story but it aint bother me none!!


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Heck no. Unfortunately I accidentally hit yes. ****!! 


In Christ Alone I Place My Trust


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

atcfisherman said:


> Heck no. Unfortunately I accidentally hit yes. ****!!
> 
> In Christ Alone I Place My Trust


Freudian slip. Could be.


----------



## Back Bay boy (Apr 7, 2010)

Hezz no. Yikes 5 say yes..


----------



## Yams (Jul 16, 2008)

sweenyite said:


> I think this nation needs a lot more Phil Robertson's and a lot less limp-wristed pansies. He called it like it is. As a society, we have been degraded to what we are today by tolerance and "not wanting to hurt anyone's feelings".


Hah, I argue my points and stand up for what I believe to be right from the day I started posting here, yet get attacked constantly for it (see this thread for reference), to the point of people actually threatening me in real lifeâ€¦

Why is this guy so different? because he is arguing something you agree with?


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

atcfisherman said:


> Heck no. Unfortunately I accidentally hit yes. ****!!
> 
> In Christ Alone I Place My Trust


 :ac550::ac550:.....JK!!!!


----------



## Back Bay boy (Apr 7, 2010)

Yams said:


> Hah, I argue my points and stand up for what I believe to be right from the day I started posting here, yet get attacked constantly for it (see this thread for reference), to the point of people actually threatening me in real lifeâ€¦
> 
> Why is this guy so different? because he is arguing something you agree with?


Don't you know when to shut up. You know the least about these folks yet you posted the most. Some how I think your troubles are of your own makings man. Liberal victim


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Back Bay boy said:


> Don't you know when to shut [email protected]#@$
> 
> X2!!!!!


----------



## Shin-Diggin (Jun 17, 2005)

The only people it bothered are the women walking around looking like dudes and the dudes walking around looking like women with sore asses!


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Yams said:


> Hah, I argue my points and stand up for what I believe to be right from the day I started posting here, yet get attacked constantly for it (see this thread for reference), to the point of people actually threatening me in real lifeâ€¦
> 
> Why is this guy so different? because he is arguing something you agree with?


 I didn't say anything to you or about you. Quit flattering yourself. I was talking about Phil Robertson.


----------



## Yams (Jul 16, 2008)

Back Bay boy said:


> Don't you know when to shut up. You know the least about these folks yet you posted the most. Some how I think your troubles are of your own makings man. Liberal victim


Why should I shut up? Im pretty sure I am free to say or think whatever I may want, and you are perfectly free to not read it.

I have no troubles my friend. Life is good to be honestâ€¦best it has been in a long time.


----------



## batmaninja (Jul 15, 2010)

Yams said:


> Ya, my fault on this one. Before this thread, I didnt know anything about him or his comments. To learn what it is you guys were even talking about, I Googled it. I didn't read his entire comment, just whatever the headlines were, which apparently are misconstrued.
> 
> The analogy was not applicable. My apologies.


Yams, you clearly know nothing of the subject, those involved or even the comments that the thread discusses. You even stated that in your own words above. That in of its self would make me want to be quite. But you have the right, and are going to clearly use the right, to spout as much nonsense you can, while you attack a guy using statements he didn't even make.

To top it all of you want to come at me for being "wrong". What exactly was I wrong about scooter boy? Try again, you betcha, come on down to the jungle when you want some more :dance:


----------



## Saltwater Boy(1) (Jan 11, 2013)

Back Bay boy said:


> Hezz no. Yikes 5 say yes..


 5 trolls

The world needs more Phil and Kay & less Kim & Kanye.


----------



## gone red fishing (May 26, 2006)

Nope he good in my book !


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Back Bay boy said:


> Don't you know when to shut up. You know the least about these folks yet you posted the most. Some how I think your troubles are of your own makings man. Liberal victim


Been like this from the day he got here & needs to be removed from the gene pool (Rule #24: General Stupidity).


----------



## Deep C 915 (Jul 19, 2010)

*Phil for Prez*



Operationduckhunt said:


> I would like to know who said "YES"


Pot stirrers....

The results of this pole really surprise me, with this being a fishing and hunting site and all. A pole surveying which Robertson wife is the hottest would be less predictable.


----------



## Yams (Jul 16, 2008)

w_r_ranch said:


> Been like this from the day he got here & needs to be removed from the gene pool (Rule #24: General Stupidity).


Lets get *mad* about people being offended and wanting to silence this duck guy for speaking his mind, while at the same time being offended and wanting to silence this other guy for speaking _*his*_ mind.

your hypocrisy knows no bounds.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Yams said:


> Lets get *mad* about people being offended and wanting to silence this duck guy for speaking his mind, while at the same time being offended and wanting to silence this other guy for speaking _*his*_ mind.
> 
> your hypocrisy knows no bounds.


Just start a gay thread, or a gay poll, let us know how you feel......just kick the closet door down.


----------



## TxFig (May 4, 2006)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Not at all...It's just poor judgment on his part, or part of a marketing plot.


It was neither.

In this case, he was asked a direct question which, being true to who he is, he gave a direct answer. And this doesn't even take into account that Phil is living out the verse that says "those that profess me to men, I will profess to the father".... For him to sugar coat things would be - at least to him - be on equal footing with Peter's denial of Jesus at the cross.

Phil has always been very open about his profession of faith. A&E has known this since day 1 - yet decided to accept him because they like having 14 million viewers tune into their show each week. It is the very height of hypocrisy for A&E to want those 14 million fans and then deny the reason they are there to begin with. Now *THAT* is poor judgement...


----------



## double play (Jun 9, 2010)

no


----------



## Yams (Jul 16, 2008)

Bocephus said:


> Just start a gay thread, or a gay poll, let us know how you feel......just kick the closet door down.


Id give you a red, but it won't let me 

:ac550:


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Nope.


----------



## CKALLTHEWAY (Sep 8, 2012)

hell no !!! I say phill for president !!!! I bet he would push the button when it became time !!!!


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Yams said:


> Lets get *mad* about people being offended and wanting to silence this duck guy for speaking his mind, while at the same time being offended and wanting to silence this other guy for speaking _*his*_ mind.
> 
> your hypocrisy knows no bounds.


I was referring to your affinity for posting on topics that you have absolutely no knowledge of (by your own admission).

Intelligent people refrain from making fools of themselves... As Gilbert noted earlier, you just don't know when to keep your mouth shut. I don't care if that simple truth offends you... it needed to be said & said often in your case.


----------



## Shiner (Nov 30, 2012)

Nope! The only thing that offends me is A&E. That put all this junk on tv like Rodeo Girls & Storage Wars which Storage Wars is all fake and they know it. Phil just said, what he believes in. This Country is going to the birds


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

LMAO! Being offended is a "CHOICE" some folks just seem to thrive on. The teenagers nowadays call it being "Butthurt". Could there be some kind of connection here? :rotfl:  :cop:


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Shiner said:


> Nope! The only thing that offends me is A&E. That put all this junk on tv like Rodeo Girls & Storage Wars which Storage Wars is all fake and they know it. Phil just said, what he believes in. This Country is going to the birds


How is Duck Dynasty any different from the other shows you just listed?


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

Kenner21 said:


> How is Duck Dynasty any different from the other shows you just listed?


Because it is based on christianity, hunting, and good family values. Things this country could use more of.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

This just came from Wiki, I have not done any research:

*According to a **Williams Institute** review conducted in April 2011, approximately 3.8% of American adults identify themselves either as lesbian or gay (1.70%), bisexual (1.80%), or transgender (0.30%).*

Will A & E really do this? I doubt it. Any business is after money. Plus, the quotes reported did not use slang or obscene language, or even sound that derogatory compared to when other celebrities have gotten themselves in trouble talking. I still claim it is a ratings ploy, but must admit I have never seen an episode of Duck Dynasty since I don't have cable.

Per the net, A & E started back on "Dog The Bounty Hunter" after just a few months following Dog using the N word. There are many more blacks than gays and lesbians, and Dog used insensitive slang. This is a joke IMO.


----------



## tcbayman (Apr 27, 2006)

So does this mean that I can fire a rump ranger for him simply being gay? That is no different than firing Phil for being heterosexual. I understand that the situation is not exactly an apples to apples comparison, but the point is that gay people get to play by a different set of rules than the rest of us. Every job that ive ever worked at had a non discriminatory policy that you have to sign, the one about race, religion, age , and sexual orientation etc. They would be up in arms if a gay person got fired simply because he was gay and spoke out in his free time against straight people.


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Part Timer said:


> Because it is based on christianity, hunting, and good family values. Things this country could use more of.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Wow you are getting a lot out of your reality TV series


----------



## Game-Over (Jun 9, 2010)

tcbayman said:


> So does this mean that I can fire a rump ranger for him simply being gay? That is no different than firing Phil for being heterosexual. I understand that the situation is not exactly an apples to apples comparison, but the point is that gay people get to play by a different set of rules than the rest of us. Every job that ive ever worked at had a non discriminatory policy that you have to sign, the one about race, religion, age , and sexual orientation etc. They would be up in arms if a gay person got fired simply because he was gay and spoke out in his free time against straight people.


Yes, you can fire someone for being gay. It is not against the law. You can also fire someone for being heterosexual, there is no "different set of rules".

You seem to be confusing corporate policy with anti discrimination laws.


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

Kenner21 said:


> Wow you are getting a lot out of your reality TV series


Haha okay you win this country could use more Jersey Shore. Feel better now

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

Who cares? Phil said what he said and 3.8% of the population lactated out their rectums... So Phil has to go. A&E must be out of touch as Obama, do they really think the queers are watching DD????????

Bunch of retarded clowns running this country and A&E!!!


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Part Timer said:


> Haha okay you win this country could use more Jersey Shore. Feel better now
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


It all ranks about the same with me, it's TV. I wouldn't be the least bit surprised if this was all a ratings ploy.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Kenner21 said:


> Wow you are getting a lot out of your reality TV series


Obviously you've never watched Duck Dynasty...and it's pretty obvious your one of the butt hurt gays that had your feelings hurt by the truth of what Phil Robertson said.


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Bocephus said:


> Obviously you've never watched Duck Dynasty...and it's pretty obvious your one of the butt hurt gays that had your feelings hurt by the truth of what Phil Robertson said.


Actually I could care less what any reality TV star says. The only butt hurt person around here is your whiney cry baby self. Ohhh Wahhh my favorite reality TV star got supposedly fired for the comments he made in GQ article. It's all HollyWood BS.


----------



## tcbayman (Apr 27, 2006)

Game-Over said:


> Yes, you can fire someone for being gay. It is not against the law. You can also fire someone for being heterosexual, there is no "different set of rules".
> 
> You seem to be confusing corporate policy with anti discrimination laws.


You are right, there are no laws on the books. There are some in the works but none right now. I guess the places I have worked have had that policy and I always assumed that was the law.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Ol Phil has done us all a big favor.......he helped us figure out who some of the gays are around here....

Like the old saying goes..."Throw a rock into a pack of dogs...the one that gets hit will yelp"...or maybe I should say the 6, or so 2Coolers that are offended.


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Bocephus said:


> Ol Phil has done us all a big favor.......he helped us figure out who the gays are around here....
> 
> Like the old saying goes..."Throw a rock into a pack of dogs...the one that get hit will yelp"...or maybe I should say the 6, or so 2Coolers that are offended.


Apparently you can't read very well.


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

So now everyone who isn't an absolute homophobe or a duck dynasty fan is a homosexual? You're a sad sad old man, I almost feel bad you.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

As of right now...526 people seem to agree with me. ...and you and 4, or 5 of your "buddies" don't.

Yeah, I have a lot to be sad about....LMAO !


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Bocephus said:


> As of right now...526 people seem to agree with me. ...and you and 4, or 5 of your "buddies" don't.
> 
> Yeah, I have a lot to be sad about....LMAO !


 I'm not going to waste anymore time arguing with you. Your reading comprehension isnt high enough for me to bother. Read what I've posted and then get back to me if you care to prove otherwise.

500 people agree with me in my obvious poll I made, you really sound like a 55 year old child. A 55 year old child who watches reality TV at that


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Kenner21 said:


> I'm not going to waste anymore time arguing with you. Your reading comprehension isnt high enough for me to bother. Read what I've posted and then get back to me if you care to prove otherwise.
> 
> 500 people agree with me in my obvious poll I made, you really sound like a 55 year old child.


I've got the best of you punk....I've got you whining.


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

I'm 1 of the 526....proud to admit it.

How bout the 6 others stand up and be counted if they are proud as well?

Stand up for your position/beliefs...don't be ashamed.


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Bocephus said:


> I've got the best of you punk....I've got you whining.


Whining? Read what your typing if your age didn't say 55 I'd guess 14. You are also the one who made a poll online about his favorite reality TV star who said something in a GQ article. Talk about gay


----------



## JayTray (Jan 8, 2011)

Anyway....
Seems Ol Phil is squared away to me. He was honest and stands by his convictions.
A&E money couldnt buy him! Nor should it. 

Revelations says something to the effect about being lukewarm, not hot not cold.... 

.02


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> Wow you are getting a lot out of your reality TV series


So you've never watched it, have no idea what it's about, don't know the premise of the show but you're on here arguing about it?

Who's 14?

TH


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Trouthunter said:


> So you've never watched it, have no idea what it's about, don't know the premise of the show but you're on here arguing about it?
> 
> Who's 14?
> 
> TH


I have seen three episodes, my original commentary was more about reality Tv as a whole which this show definitely is. But you're partially right not weighing in makes more sense much of the time. I'm getting better at it but apparently still have some work to do.


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

I don't watch TV, much less "reality TV", but I sense that Phil will be back bigger than ever, after getting fabulous free advertising by all the nation's media. (Follow the money trail). Phil could have sounded a little more polished in the magazine interview, he came across like a hillbilly who just worked too many hours tending his still back in the woods...


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

The family has made a statement...up to A&E now.

http://duckcommander.com/news/robert...ical-statement

TH


----------



## Tall1 (Aug 3, 2009)

Not the least bit offended. More people should speak their mind as freely as Phil.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Trouthunter said:


> The family has made a statement...up to A&E now.
> 
> http://duckcommander.com/news/robert...ical-statement
> 
> TH


 The Robertson's will be laughing all the way to the bank whichever way it ends up. I predict they'll all be back, Phil included and the ratings will be higher than ever. You just don't kill the goose that lays the golden eggs... unless you're a complete moron. Who cares what a few fudge packers say.


----------



## Back Bay boy (Apr 7, 2010)

Trouthunter said:


> The family has made a statement...up to A&E now.
> 
> http://duckcommander.com/news/robert...ical-statement
> 
> TH


I think they will leave tight nit family and that old man runs it. them boys listen to Phil and what he says goes. just my 2 cents..


----------



## Mako232 (Sep 16, 2005)

Paula Dean says deja-vu


----------



## Yams (Jul 16, 2008)

Tall1 said:


> Not the least bit offended. More people should speak their mind as freely as Phil as long as i agree with them.


I fixed it for you.


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

Yams said:


> I fixed it for you.


Do you just think to yourself, "what is the stupidest thing I can come up with" and then just type it? Or are you natural born retard?


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Trouthappy said:


> I don't watch TV, much less "reality TV", but I sense that Phil will be back bigger than ever, after getting fabulous free advertising by all the nation's media. (Follow the money trail). Phil could have sounded a little more polished in the magazine interview, *he came across like a hillbilly who just worked too many hours tending his still* back in the woods...


 Or perhaps that's just the vernacular that is used in the area they live in.

In Louisiana, you may be label a ****. Does that mean you puff pekkers?


----------



## Yams (Jul 16, 2008)

The1ThatGotAway said:


> Do you just think to yourself, "what is the stupidest thing I can come up with" and then just type it? Or are you natural born retard?


Oh, pardon me sir. Did I say something you disagree with?


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

No, it did not offend me at all....freedom of speech!


----------



## Herb Burnwell (May 31, 2009)

no, I was not offened.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Yams said:


> Oh, pardon me sir. Did I say something you disagree with?


You are about as useful as a poopie flavored lollie pop...:an2:


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Yams said:


> Oh, pardon me sir. Did I say something you disagree with?


Now you're just instigating Yams.
Good points earlier though. And most here beotch about Muslims and their supposed religion of peace and tolerance.
Something about a splinter and a stake comes to mind.

Â©


----------



## KEN KERLEY (Nov 13, 2006)

Now we have 8 yes. Besides being queer, is there a reason why you don't think somebody can't express their own opinion without you getting offended?


----------



## ThePartsMan (Jul 15, 2013)

Nope. God's words do not offend me. Phil was simply repeating quotes from the Bible. 


Leviticus 18:22
"Do not practice homosexuality, having sex with another man as with a woman. It is a detestable sin." (NLT)
1 Kings 14:24
And there were also male cult prostitutes in the land. They did according to all the abominations of the nations that the LORD drove out before the people of Israel. (ESV)

1 Kings 15:12
He put away the male cult prostitutes out of the land and removed all the idols that his fathers had made. (ESV)

2 Kings 23:7
He also tore down the living quarters of the male and female shrine prostitutes that were inside the Temple of the LORD, where the women wove coverings for the Asherah pole. (NLT)


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Now I will think different about Corona drinkers for life after this thread.

The Horror! 

Lmao


----------



## AcFixer (Mar 7, 2011)

Too bad this is an anonymous poll!!!! Besides the one guy who accidentally hit yes, who else voted "that way"? If you were offended by Phil, come out in the open and explain what offended you. In a public forum, explain your thoughts and maybe someone here will be persuaded to rethink their position...


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

AcFixer said:


> Too bad this is an anonymous poll!!!! Besides the one guy who accidentally hit yes, who else voted "that way"? If you were offended by Phil, come out in the open and explain what offended you. In a public forum, explain your thoughts and maybe someone here will be persuaded to rethink their position...


You just have to love the irony with his post, and, the ad below it

Â©


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

spurgersalty said:


> You just have to love the irony with his post, and, the ad below it
> 
> Â©


Hmmm this photo...

Â©


----------



## Archer (Jul 10, 2006)

It really doesnâ€™t matter anyway, I have yet to find anything in the constitution about a right to NOT be offended by something. If something that simple offends you that much maybe you need to grow a thicker skin, Just sayinâ€™.

Political correctness is the mistaken belief that you can somehow pick up a dog turd from the clean end!


----------



## Ted Gentry (Jun 8, 2004)

It would be very interesting to see how this 2cool poll would compare to one that's overseen by our main stream media.:wink:

Yes




























*8* 1.22% _No_




























*649* 98.78%


----------



## SaltwaterTom (Jun 23, 2013)

I personally wasn't offended by the man's comments about homosexuality; he believes the teachings he has received from his religion of choice. As long as it doesn't involve instigating hate and killing non-believers, I have no problem with that. It is a free country. 

I am curious why so many posters want those who were offended to stand up and identify themselves. Are you looking to gang up on them, shame them, maybe beat them and leave them to die tied to a fence? That is what homophobic bullies do, right? Otherwise, why would you care? All the comments about pole smokers, fudge packers, balls on the chin? Yes, that does offend me. You have the right to post these comments, I have the right to be offended. Yours is the mindset that promotes hate and justifies violence towards 20% of the world's population. But I do keep in mind that small minds hate or fear what they do not understand. Name calling usually ends in junior high, ganging up on people should end in high school. I have seen some sick stuff come through an ER door in the last 2 decades; straight married couples get into some seriously weird stuff, single men even weirder. I don't want somebody telling me who I can live my life with, so I'm not gonna stick my nose into anybody else's life. And by the way, I'm straight, married with grown kids, and a veteran. I just have a low tolerance for bigots and bullies.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

So we just found one that voted yes


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

SaltwaterTom said:


> I personally wasn't offended by the man's comments about homosexuality; he believes the teachings he has received from his religion of choice. As long as it doesn't involve instigating hate and killing non-believers, I have no problem with that. It is a free country.
> 
> I am curious why so many posters want those who were offended to stand up and identify themselves. Are you looking to gang up on them, shame them, maybe beat them and leave them to die tied to a fence? That is what homophobic bullies do, right? Otherwise, why would you care? All the comments about pole smokers, fudge packers, balls on the chin? Yes, that does offend me. You have the right to post these comments, I have the right to be offended. Yours is the mindset that promotes hate and justifies violence towards 20% of the world's population. But I do keep in mind that small minds hate or fear what they do not understand. Name calling usually ends in junior high, ganging up on people should end in high school. I have seen some sick stuff come through an ER door in the last 2 decades; straight married couples get into some seriously weird stuff, single men even weirder. I don't want somebody telling me who I can live my life with, so I'm not gonna stick my nose into anybody else's life. And by the way, I'm straight, married with grown kids, and a veteran. I just have a low tolerance for bigots and bullies.


Your post lost all credibility when you typed 20%.

Just heard an interview on the news....talking head said "we love the show...it's quirky....but please politely keep your Christian views off-stage".

Oh I guess that's the solution...Christians go into hiding.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Trouthappy said:


> I don't watch TV, much less "reality TV", but I sense that Phil will be back bigger than ever, after getting fabulous free advertising by all the nation's media. (Follow the money trail). Phil could have sounded a little more polished in the magazine interview, he came across like a hillbilly who just worked too many hours tending his still back in the woods...


 That's just the bias of the listener, not Robertson... There are a whole lot of people out there once you leave the urban areas whom are highly educated, extremely smart and savvy, that really just don't care whether they fit into society's mold of "polished" or not.. A hillbilly tending his still could very well have a summa cum laude doctorate.. It often works in their favor because people expecting or wanting "polish" underestimate them severely.

Robertson's one sharp, well-educated cookie: the fact that he makes no effort to fit into the mold that much of society thinks he should doesn't change that.


----------



## RRbohemian (Dec 20, 2009)

SaltwaterTom said:


> I personally wasn't offended by the man's comments about homosexuality; he believes the teachings he has received from his religion of choice. As long as it doesn't involve instigating hate and killing non-believers, I have no problem with that. It is a free country.
> 
> I am curious why so many posters want those who were offended to stand up and identify themselves. Are you looking to gang up on them, shame them, maybe beat them and leave them to die tied to a fence? That is what homophobic bullies do, right? Otherwise, why would you care? All the comments about pole smokers, fudge packers, balls on the chin? Yes, that does offend me. You have the right to post these comments, I have the right to be offended. Yours is the mindset that promotes hate and justifies violence towards 20% of the world's population. But I do keep in mind that small minds hate or fear what they do not understand. Name calling usually ends in junior high, ganging up on people should end in high school. I have seen some sick stuff come through an ER door in the last 2 decades; straight married couples get into some seriously weird stuff, single men even weirder. I don't want somebody telling me who I can live my life with, so I'm not gonna stick my nose into anybody else's life. And by the way, I'm straight, married with grown kids, and a veteran. I just have a low tolerance for bigots and bullies.


So are you just as angry of those (gays, minorities, liberals) when they display their bigotry towards white Christians(Catholics) or those who don't believe in their lifestyle or ideology? Maybe you are but I've never read a post from you condemning bigotry remarks made toward that group of people on this site. And there are a few on this site that hate people like me and most of the 2cool family because of our conservative and christian beliefs.


----------



## AcFixer (Mar 7, 2011)

SaltwaterTom said:


> I personally wasn't offended by the man's comments about homosexuality; he believes the teachings he has received from his religion of choice. As long as it doesn't involve instigating hate and killing non-believers, I have no problem with that. It is a free country.
> 
> I am curious why so many posters want those who were offended to stand up and identify themselves. Are you looking to gang up on them, shame them, maybe beat them and leave them to die tied to a fence? That is what homophobic bullies do, right? Otherwise, why would you care? All the comments about pole smokers, fudge packers, balls on the chin? Yes, that does offend me. You have the right to post these comments, I have the right to be offended. Yours is the mindset that promotes hate and justifies violence towards 20% of the world's population. But I do keep in mind that small minds hate or fear what they do not understand. Name calling usually ends in junior high, ganging up on people should end in high school. I have seen some sick stuff come through an ER door in the last 2 decades; straight married couples get into some seriously weird stuff, single men even weirder. I don't want somebody telling me who I can live my life with, so I'm not gonna stick my nose into anybody else's life. And by the way, I'm straight, married with grown kids, and a veteran. I just have a low tolerance for bigots and bullies.


I don't think anyone wants to beat or kill someone for voting YES on here. I believe what most people want is the opportunity to debate with those who get offended by the Word of God. You see the bullies are those who support and belong to groups like GLAAD. They push their lifestyles and beliefs on the masses, then when someone stands up and disagrees (Phil Robertson) they run to the media and bully his employer into removing him from his show. Why? Because Phil disagrees with their propaganda on how we (mainstream America) should feel about homosexuality? They preach tolerance, but have no tolerance for those who don't agree with their sinning lifestyle. You see, contrary to what you read in the media today, the Bible does not need to be changed to fit today's society. The Bible is the unequivocal, unchallenged Word of God, our Father in Heaven. Their is no adapting for cultural differences in today's world. Phil Robertson does not condemn those who sin, he is merely spreading the Word of God to those who choose to receive it. If someone asks him a question, he has the courage to stand up and tell you about his faith and beliefs. He should not be vilified for speaking his mind. Many of us are tired of the YES voting types who preach tolerance but get offended by someone who disagrees with them. I don't see what's wrong with wanting the opportunity to challenge their beliefs in a public forum, the way ours are regularly challenged in the media.


----------



## Hunter11 (Jun 26, 2008)

Well said AcFixer!


----------



## Yams (Jul 16, 2008)

SaltwaterTom said:


> I personally wasn't offended by the man's comments about homosexuality; he believes the teachings he has received from his religion of choice. As long as it doesn't involve instigating hate and killing non-believers, I have no problem with that. It is a free country.
> 
> I am curious why so many posters want those who were offended to stand up and identify themselves. Are you looking to gang up on them, shame them, maybe beat them and leave them to die tied to a fence? That is what homophobic bullies do, right? Otherwise, why would you care? All the comments about pole smokers, fudge packers, balls on the chin? Yes, that does offend me. You have the right to post these comments, I have the right to be offended. Yours is the mindset that promotes hate and justifies violence towards 20% of the world's population. But I do keep in mind that small minds hate or fear what they do not understand. Name calling usually ends in junior high, ganging up on people should end in high school. I have seen some sick stuff come through an ER door in the last 2 decades; straight married couples get into some seriously weird stuff, single men even weirder. I don't want somebody telling me who I can live my life with, so I'm not gonna stick my nose into anybody else's life. And by the way, I'm straight, married with grown kids, and a veteran. I just have a low tolerance for bigots and bullies.


Couldn't have said it better myself. And yes, they want the people to identify themselves so they can berate, attack, threaten, etc. But you know, its all in good Christian funâ€¦ :spineyes:


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

SaltwaterTom said:


> All the comments balls on the chin? Yes, that does offend me. You have the right to post these comments, I have the right to be offended.
> 
> Ballchinians humor me...Why all the offense?


----------



## Centex fisher (Apr 25, 2006)

Spot on AC Fixer. 

This: "They preach tolerance, but have no tolerance for those who don't agree with their sinning lifestyle."


----------



## bigpun91 (Oct 2, 2005)

it did not offend me...but would yall still support him if he came out and said he supported gay rights..or said he was gay himself??


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Who cares who was offended and who wasnâ€™t. Thatâ€™s not the issue or the question.

Example:

Phil Robertson says gays wonâ€™t get into heaven. A&E suspends him and the media calls for his censorship citing ignorance and hate speak.
Mahmoud Ahmadinejad ORDERS gays be hanged, beheaded, stoned, and burned alive. Heâ€™s invited to speak and Columbia University.
Are you freaking kidding me ... ???

Anyone has the right to be offended by what he said, just as he has the right to say what he said. That doesnâ€™t matter. The double standard is what should be offensive.


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

bigpun91 said:


> it did not offend me...but would yall still support him if he came out and said he supported gay rights..or said he was gay himself??


Support him in what way?

Support his beliefs.....no.

Support his right to speak...yes.....and I would simply choose to either 1) ignore him or 2) vote with my $'s if required.

Let's be clear....the censorship occurs on the conservative/Christian/white side of the fence much more than any minority groups.


----------



## batmaninja (Jul 15, 2010)

Freedom of speech at its heart, is the right to say something others may not like, the right to offend others. It is a 2 way street and what this country was founded on. I donâ€™t agree with the ground zero mosque, but they have the right to build what they want, where they want. The same way a gay bar or a bacon store can open up next door if they want to. I didnâ€™t agree with the Occupy Wallstreet message or their approach but I believe that they have a right to their opinion and the right to voice that opinion. Same as the Westboro church guys having the right to picket funerals, I donâ€™t agree with their message, their tactics, or anything they do really, but they have that right. The same way that 100s of bikers, or Aggies can line up to shout them down. I don't agree with gay parades and to be frank, I am kinda offended by them but they have that right. 

Some want the Yesâ€™s on this thread, to come out and so they can be ridiculed but the vast majority are looking for a discussion to get to the heart of the â€œoffensivenessâ€ in hopes of reaching a happy medium. Tom this is the internets and it is hard to â€œleave anyone tied to a fenceâ€ over the internet. Name calling is far easier, while you may think it is a tactic left behind in grade school, our esteemed POTUS uses the tactic regularly as do many of our elected officials. You could literally call me the most vile names you could think of over the internet, and it wouldnâ€™t change me or the outcome of my day what so ever. Donâ€™t take the internet so seriously. 

The handful of folks that were offended would do far more to further their cause if they could intelligently state, I was offended because XYZ. Not, I am offended by these remarks, let me make some additional offensive remarks, then remove the speaker from his platform and lets not speak about this further. In closing, I like the vaginas too :wink:


----------



## day18 (Dec 1, 2005)

well said Batmanija


----------



## cloudfishing (May 8, 2005)

It is always that one percent that gets offended


----------



## Jamaica Cove (Apr 2, 2008)

He has every right to say what he believes in. A&E can suck eggs.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Seriously Joey.

TH


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

that video was as dumb as the person that posted it. needs a foam nunchuck to the nuts.


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

I think the funniest part of all this is, i bet Phil couldn't give a rats behind about any of this going on. Thats what kinda guy he is. He probably stacked up a big pile of ducks this morning and all is well in his world.


----------



## Ted Gentry (Jun 8, 2004)

Gilbert said:


> that video was as dumb as the person that posted it. needs a foam nunchuck to the nuts.


*Boom:rotfl:*


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Trouthunter said:


> Seriously Joey.
> 
> TH


X2sad3sm


----------



## Guy from Sealy (Mar 31, 2005)

Evil Preaches Tolerance Until It Is Dominant, Then Seeks to Silence Good


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

That link kicked my anti virus into overdrive


----------



## SaltwaterTom (Jun 23, 2013)

ThePartsMan said:


> Nope. God's words do not offend me. Phil was simply repeating quotes from the Bible.
> 
> Leviticus 18:22
> "Do not practice homosexuality, having sex with another man as with a woman. It is a detestable sin." (NLT)
> ...


You missed a few:

Leviticus bans many acts. A decent number of them are punishable by death.

1. Burning any yeast or honey in offerings to God (2:11)

2. Failing to include salt in offerings to God (2:13)

3. Eating fat (3:17)

4. Eating blood (3:17)

5. Failing to testify against any wrongdoing youâ€™ve witnessed (5:1)

6. Failing to testify against any wrongdoing youâ€™ve been told about (5:1)

7. Touching an unclean animal (5:2)

8. Carelessly making an oath (5:4)

9. Deceiving a neighbour about something trusted to them (6:2)

10. Finding lost property and lying about it (6:3)

11. Bringing unauthorised fire before God (10:1)

12. Letting your hair become unkempt (10:6)

13. Tearing your clothes (10:6)

14. Drinking alcohol in holy places (10:9)

15. Eating an animal which doesnâ€™t both chew cud and has a divided hoof (11:4-7)

16. Touching the carcass of any of the above (11:8)

17. Eating â€" or touching the carcass of â€" any seafood without fins or scales (11:10-12)

18. Eating â€" or touching the carcass of â€" eagle, the vulture, the black vulture, the red kite, any kind of black kite, any kind of raven, the horned owl, the screech owl, the gull, any kind of hawk, the little owl, the cormorant, the great owl, the white owl, the desert owl, the osprey, the stork, any kind of heron, the hoopoe and the bat. (11:13-19)

19. Eating â€" or touching the carcass of â€" flying insects with four legs, unless those legs are jointed (11:20-22)

20. Eating any animal which walks on all four and has paws (11:27)

21. Eating â€" or touching the carcass of â€" the weasel, the rat, any kind of great lizard, the gecko, the monitor lizard, the wall lizard, the skink and the chameleon (11:29)

22. Eating â€" or touching the carcass of â€" any creature which crawls on many legs, or its belly (11:41-42)

23. Going to church within 33 days after giving birth to a boy (12:4)

24. Going to church within 66 days after giving birth to a girl (12:5)

25. Having sex with your mother (18:7)

26. Having sex with your fatherâ€™s wife (18:8)

27. Having sex with your sister (18:9)

28. Having sex with your granddaughter (18:10)

29. Having sex with your half-sister (18:11)

30. Having sex with your biological aunt (18:12-13)

31. Having sex with your uncleâ€™s wife (18:14)

32. Having sex with your daughter-in-law (18:15)

33. Having sex with your sister-in-law (18:16)

34. Having sex with a woman and also having sex with her daughter or granddaughter (18:17)

35. Marrying your wifeâ€™s sister while your wife still lives (18:18)

36. Having sex with a woman during her period (18:19)

37. Having sex with your neighbourâ€™s wife (18:20)

38. Giving your children to be sacrificed to Molek (18:21)

39. Having sex with a man â€œas one does with a womanâ€ (18:22)

40. Having sex with an animal (18:23)

41. Making idols or â€œmetal godsâ€ (19:4)

42. Reaping to the very edges of a field (19:9)

43. Picking up grapes that have fallen in your vineyard (19:10)

44. Stealing (19:11)

45. Lying (19:11)

46. Swearing falsely on Godâ€™s name (19:12)

47. Defrauding your neighbour (19:13)

48. Holding back the wages of an employee overnight (19:13)

49. Cursing the deaf or abusing the blind (19:14)

50. Perverting justice, showing partiality to either the poor or the rich (19:15)

51. Spreading slander (19:16)

52. Doing anything to endanger a neighbourâ€™s life (19:16)

53. Seeking revenge or bearing a grudge (19:18)

54. Mixing fabrics in clothing (19:19)

55. Cross-breeding animals (19:19)

56. Planting different seeds in the same field (19:19)

57. Sleeping with another manâ€™s slave (19:20)

58. Eating fruit from a tree within four years of planting it (19:23)

59. Practising divination or seeking omens (tut, tut astrology) (19:26)

60. Trimming your beard (19:27)

61. Cutting your hair at the sides (19:27)

62. Getting tattoos (19:28)

63. Making your daughter prostitute herself (19:29)

64. Turning to mediums or spiritualists (19:31)

65. Not standing in the presence of the elderly (19:32)

66. Mistreating foreigners â€" â€œthe foreigner residing among you must be treated as your native-bornâ€ (19:33-34)

67. Using dishonest weights and scales (19:35-36)

68. Cursing your father or mother (punishable by death) (20:9)

69. Marrying a prostitute, divorcee or widow if you are a priest (21:7,13)

70. Entering a place where thereâ€™s a dead body as a priest (21:11)

71. Slaughtering a cow/sheep and its young on the same day (22:28)

72. Working on the Sabbath (23:3)

73. Blasphemy (punishable by stoning to death) (24:14)

74. Inflicting an injury; killing someone elseâ€™s animal; killing a person must be punished in kind (24:17-22)

75. Selling land permanently (25:23)

76. Selling an Israelite as a slave (25:42)

My personal favorite scripture that, if followed strictly, would cause no end of grief for all of us;

Deuteronomy 21:18-21

â€œIf a man has a stubborn and rebellious son who will not obey the voice of his father or the voice of his mother, and, though they discipline him, will not listen to them, then his father and his mother shall take hold of him and bring him out to the elders of his city at the gate of the place where he lives, and they shall say to the elders of his city, â€˜This our son is stubborn and rebellious; he will not obey our voice; he is a glutton and a drunkard.â€™ Then all the men of the city shall stone him to death with stones. So you shall purge the evil from your midst, and all Israel shall hear, and fear."

Look, guys, if you are advocating following the letter of scriptures, you would be well advised to read all of it, not just the parts you like. The old testament has a lot of fire and brimstone with laws that mandate death for things we do every day, the new testament advocates a lot of love thy neighbor and forgiveness, with a side of live and let live. I personally like a lot of the new testament; do unto others as you would have them do unto you. Judge not lest ye be judged. These are scriptures I am happy to try live on a daily basis.


----------



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

*A & E Gone to me ..*

*So, how many of you have taken the A & E network along with there other (9) Channels off your TV package ? *
*Look's Like I'm not the 1st, Just got off the phone with DirecTV the Girl said she has had quite a few Discontinue A & E as well .. There Choice was made so was mine ...*


----------



## Back Bay boy (Apr 7, 2010)

SaltwaterTom said:


> You missed a few:
> 
> Leviticus bans many acts. A decent number of them are punishable by death.
> 
> ...


Usless Liberal post. You should read an you would know the difference in the law and Grace. You post the law in Old Testament wich was a curse for dissobideince and Pharisses profit. Jesus came to save us from that type of stuff. Better yet heartfully accept jesus and allow the Holy spirit to Lay the secrets of the word on your heart and you will understand the word instead of useing your liberal mind to try to. I am not the greatest Christian by far but it's peeves me to see you liberals twist the old testament law to deface the holy word of God. Again it's not by law but by Grace. Homosexuality is a sin no matter how you cut it. No different than my sin. The diffrenece is homosexuality is a lifestyle of sin. I sin and try my best to turn away and not do it again. Homos sin and make excuses on why this sin ok and acceptable to God. No sin is acceptable and a life of sin will **** you plain and simple. Rock on Phil.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Back Bay boy said:


> Usless Liberal post. You should read an you would know the difference in the law and Grace. You post the law in Old Testament wich was a curse for dissobideince and Pharisses profit. Jesus came to save us from that type of stuff. Better yet heartfully accept jesus and allow the Holy spirit to Lay the secrets of the word on your heart and you will understand the word instead of useing your liberal mind to try to. I am not the greatest Christian by far but it's peeves me to see you liberals twist the old testament law to deface the holy word of God. Again it's not by law but by Grace. Homosexuality is a sin no matter how you cut it. No different than my sin. The diffrenece is homosexuality is a lifestyle of sin. I sin and try my best to turn away and not do it again. Homos sin and make excuses on why this sin ok and acceptable to God. No sin is acceptable and a life of sin will **** you plain and simple. Rock on Phil.


 Yep. Perzactly! Good post.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Back Bay boy said:


> Usless Liberal post. You should read an you would know the difference in the law and Grace. You post the law in Old Testament wich was a curse for dissobideince and Pharisses profit. Jesus came to save us from that type of stuff. Better yet heartfully accept jesus and allow the Holy spirit to Lay the secrets of the word on your heart and you will understand the word instead of useing your liberal mind to try to. I am not the greatest Christian by far but it's peeves me to see you liberals twist the old testament law to deface the holy word of God. Again it's not by law but by Grace. Homosexuality is a sin no matter how you cut it. No different than my sin. The diffrenece is homosexuality is a lifestyle of sin. I sin and try my best to turn away and not do it again. Homos sin and make excuses on why this sin ok and acceptable to God. No sin is acceptable and a life of sin will **** you plain and simple. Rock on Phil.


If you don't see the hypocrisy in your post, then you might just need to do something with that log in your eye.
You preach about queers and living a "lifestyle of sin" and their choice to ignore your gods word. Yet, you lack the ability to control you emotions enough to NOT use a a curse word in your explanation of your stance!?!? Are you kidding me????? 
Yeah, THEY'RE going to hell for knowingly and continuously sinni g because they chose to ignore "god" and his will.
You can't even prove a point without using derogatory language.

Â©


----------



## Back Bay boy (Apr 7, 2010)

spurgersalty said:


> If you don't see the hypocrisy in your post, then you might just need to do something with that log in your eye.
> You preach about queers and living a "lifestyle of sin" and their choice to ignore your gods word. Yet, you lack the ability to control you emotions enough to NOT use a a curse word in your explanation of your stance!?!? Are you kidding me?????
> Yeah, THEY'RE going to hell for knowingly and continuously sinni g because they chose to ignore "god" and his will.
> You can't even prove a point without using derogatory language.
> ...


What bad language did I use. Oh you mean that if you die a sinner you will be 
dammed. Had to spell it right wrong as to take away your ammo.Like hezz and damnation. Anything else there buddy? Becouse a life of homsexual sin leads to damnation to clarify. And again it's by grace not by law the spurger.


----------



## Ted Gentry (Jun 8, 2004)

spurgersalty said:


> If you don't see the hypocrisy in your post, then you might just need to do something with that log in your eye.
> You preach about queers and living a "lifestyle of sin" and their choice to ignore your gods word. Yet, you lack the ability to control you emotions enough to NOT use a a curse word in your explanation of your stance!?!? Are you kidding me?????
> Yeah, THEY'RE going to hell for knowingly and continuously sinni g because they chose to ignore "god" and his will.
> You can't even prove a point without using derogatory language.
> ...





Back Bay boy said:


> What bad language did I use. Oh you mean that if you die a sinner you will be
> dammed. Had to spell it right wrong as to take away your ammo.Like hezz and damnation. Anything else there buddy? Becouse a life of homsexual sin leads to damnation to clarify. And again it's by grace not by law the spurger.


You two guys, and sarcasm go well together.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Ted Gentry said:


> You two guys, and sarcasm go well together.


Ha !


----------



## MB (Mar 6, 2006)

I like this quote: " I personally like a lot of the new testament; do unto others as you would have them do unto you. "

If I was a Tosser ( Tossed Salad ) I pray that those who really cared about me and my sole would stone me to death ...

*MB*


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

That area is the Bible belt I just do not get it, and they all knew his beliefs for sakes he teaches sunday school. I thinks he is a good man and hope this is a publicity stunt not that it is needed. Fish on my bearded friend, lets all PM the A n E and blast them with stuff to read.


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

God fearing people................nuff said.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Operationduckhunt said:


> I would like to know who said "YES"


Don't know but looks like we have 10 pole smokers on this thread so far.


----------



## bg (May 21, 2004)

SaltwaterTom said:


> You missed a few:
> 
> Leviticus bans many acts. A decent number of them are punishable by death.
> 
> ...


We're all, every single one of us, sinners. Yes, many sins are punishable by death but Christ gave that death to fulfill the law that none of us are capable of following ourselves. Other than some specific dietary things, that are covered in the New Testament, the grace we receive through Christ does not make what was a sin in the Old Testament no longer a sin in the New Testament.

In the eyes of the Lord, no single sin is more detestable than another and the only sin that will not be forgiven is the sin on non-belief in Christ as your Lord and Savior. This means that in the eyes of God, I'm just as detestable when I look at an attractive woman and feel lust in my heart or tell a 1/2 truth as a homosexual, rapist, murderer, etc., etc.

The good news is that homosexuals are no more damned to Hell for their sin than I am for mine (Thank God!) and anyone that says they are needs to brush up on their scripture. Salvation is through grace alone by faith, not by works. Now that doesn't mean that we continue to sin once we've accepted Christ, true faith will cause us to require improvement of ourselves to try to lead a more Christlike life. We're all going to fall short though, I have sins that I struggle with and will probably continue to struggle with for the rest of my life. Homosexuals struggle with their pet sin but being homosexual does not in and of itself mean that you can't be a true believer or receive forgiveness and grace.

Phil gave a list of things he believed to be sinful and then opined that he preferred women to men. So same sex attraction isn't his pet sin, that's awesome, it's not mine either. He's still a sinner though, just like the rest of us, and despite the fact that by worldly standards he's a "good" man, his sin is as detestable to God as anyone's. He's just got the faith required to allow Christ to overcome that sin for him.

I wish homosexuality was not as prevalent and accepted by the world but I wish it was that way about all sin. The world would be better off if we all tried to live as Christ did, that alone would take care of the rest of our problems.

I certainly wasn't offended by what Phil had to say. I am often offended by the response to stuff like this by GLAAD, LGBT, the press, etc. They take it out of context and add to it to make it something it isn't. No true Christian hate's homosexuals for their sin, true Christians know that our own sins make us no better than them to God.


----------

